# Original Aurora T-Jet Chassis



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Just getting back in to HO Scale slot cars again as you know
and can't believe there sill trying to raise the prices/value 
of the original Aurora T-Jet Chassis. 
Have seen them on the Bay from $20. To $30. Each, If you screech 
the Net you will sill find them for $15. Only a few dollars more then two or
three years ago when they where $12. each. There are guys in New York
sitting on a lot of One Hundred Count Cases of them to this day. 
I am sure they will never run out in our life time or our kids life time. 
I am not putting down the JL or AW T-Jet chassis but I personally will 
always stay with the Aurora ones. I have used the other ones in the past 
for display before only because they are like 300th of an inch longer and fit
some of the JL & AW Bodies better as for the Wheel Base lining up.
Case in point the JL/AW 70's style Corvette body dose not look right on an
Aurora chassis. With a little tweaking gearing & stronger magnets with a Mean Green Arm / They will run and Handel better then there new competitors copy cat chassis. (That's just my opinion)


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nothing better then an original Aurora Thunder-Jet 500 chassis!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

There are no available cases left of skinny tire stock tjet chassis. Publicly anyways. Only lighted skinny tire chassis', and there's also buggy and truck chassis cases galore.

Any cases of skinny tire 1's left around are probably gonna stay right where they are. Unfortunately.

Sad but true tjdragrcr. Even Bob Beers is out of cases on the skinny's.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The chassis pictured above with no letters or numbers on it, the magnet wells are smaller.
JL/AW or Dash magnets won't fit but some Super II magnets will.

F chassis & F decks are the good ones.

__________________


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I was wrong*

I Was wrong, I was just up-set over the e-bay price's of the t-jet chassis.
Well on the small tire ones anyways, Whats wrong with buying the truck/buggy t-jet chassis and just changing the axels & wheels prosto you have a small tire chassis. / I have used meny JL/AW Magnets in stock Aurora chassis just takes a lot of sanding till they fit.
Well I got my gas station kit the other day and my three t-jet chassis & Nova body, Now just waiting for my MM 55 Chevy and '70 & '64 Chevy resin bodies. 
On the building I added two workbenches / bathroom walls / and a front counter desk - I am sure to be adding a lot more to it over the weekend haven't even started on the base.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, nice shop! Looks a lot like the Corner Texaco... :thumbsup:




























http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270205

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the truck or buggy chassis. As a matter of fact some guys prefer them to the skinny. If you search around, especially at the slot car shows, you can find some sweet deals !! Maybe 15 or 20 for a complete original tjet!!

Rick you did some Job on those Lincolns!! And what's the black car next to the Lincoln?? Looks like the Lincoln they used in Animal House!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The black one is an MEV '60 Ford Starliner, inspired by the 1:1 my dad had like that with a red interior. I've seen that Lincoln replicated REALLY well using an Aurora Thunderbird convertible.

--rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have dune buggy and lighted skinny tires listed on swap and sell for 12 plus shipping


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> The black one is an MEV '60 Ford Starliner, inspired by the 1:1 my dad had like that with a red interior. I've seen that Lincoln replicated REALLY well using an Aurora Thunderbird convertible.
> 
> --rick


4 the animal-house "DeathMobile"....
a Green-Hornet bod is best/closest..
the actual grill/rear is different yr, but they r covered w/ panels
anyways :thumbsup:

just chop da' top & add a "can"...ROFLMAO!!!!

Bubba 123

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium :wave:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

THANKS ALOT BUBBA!!!!! Now ya got me going on another project! Well... Time to start looking for that body, I know somebody makes it, just can't remember who.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TGM2054 said:


> THANKS ALOT BUBBA!!!!! Now ya got me going on another project! Well... Time to start looking for that body, I know somebody makes it, just can't remember who.


Dash...
look Dan up on ebay,
get some white versions 4 $.99ea ;-)

make 2, i'll buy the other 1 off u ;-)

Bubba 123

arth. & neorological disorder r making it almost impossible to do this stuff anymore.....

w/ pay a fair $$ 4 it & labor /materials involved ;-)

TY :wave:


----------

